# Gen 2 Diesel Manual - M32?



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi,

Is the Gen 2 Diesel Manual transmission the M32?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes, different gear set than the 1.4L though. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

It is the MZ4 variant of the M32, also shared with the Sonic non-RS 1.4T variant. Upper ratios (4/5/6) are the same as the 1.4L; the first 3 are slightly different.

Cruze Gas (LE2) Manual(MF3): 3.818 4.273 2.158 1.302 0.959 0.744 0.614 [Rev, 1st, 2nd, ... 6th]
Cruze Diesel (LH7) Manual(MZ4): 3.550 3.820 2.050 1.300 0.960 0.740 0.610 [Rev, 1st, 2nd, ... 6th]


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks Cruzen brothers! I just received 3 qts of Amsoil Syncromesh transmission fluid. I'm about to follow the transmission fluid replacement procedure for the M32. I'm at 23,400 miles. I don't have any shifting problems. But I'd like to see this vehicle make it to a half million miles without any major issues.

Diesel power!


----------

